# Turned 21 and looking for protection... Advice?



## Hexeir (Dec 11, 2008)

*I turned 21 yesterday and I'm buying to conceal.*

I'm looking for a good concealable gun. Honestly, I love the .357 magnum. I love the power, and the unbeatable stopping power of a .357. However, since this is my first gun, and I have the money to afford only one gun right now, I'd like to kill 2 birds with one stone.

I'd like to choose a gun that I can shoot at 25+ yards reliably, and also be able to conceal. I really want a 4" barrel .357! But they're all huge!

Also: I do like the idea of a semi-auto, but I honestly love the simplicity of a revolver. I can't decide between I should stick with my original instinct, the .357 mag revolver, or go with something semi-auto, like a .45. But like said before - I'm in love with the stopping power of a .357.

I'm asking for your help.

Oh yeah - meant to add: Trying to stay under $450, and I've been thinking of an SP-101 in .357


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. As mentioned in many posts, go to range, rent and shoot handguns (as many as you can for the niche you want to fill), buy the one that feels best, you shoot well, and in your price range. You really need to decide which platform you want (revolver or semi-auto) before you plop down the cash. just my .02.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Doubling your post for more answers? Same as New to Handguns post.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You can conceal revolvers as well as auto's if you choose to.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wouldnt choose a 357 as a first handgun I would go with some sort of 9mm


----------



## Ditch Doc (Dec 7, 2008)

Trying to conceal a .357 is going to be like trying to conceal a Toyota Prius. May want to opt for a 9mm or a .45.


----------



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hexier,
I am not a preacher nor a counselor, I need to say that first. What I believe is the most important thing to think about is the responsibility that you will have after you receive your permit. I am in law enforcement and carrying a firearm is first nature to me, but I never forget the responsibility that comes along with possessing a firearm. Consider yourself fortunate that you are able to take advantage of your constitutional right to bear arms. If you have not joined, consider joining the NRA. Good luck!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd suggest you do a LOT of research here, using the term "stopping power" in the search field.

I know... you're 21. I was 21 a few (17) years ago... I'd have bought the biggest baddest gun I could have too. Enjoy.

Just make it a priority to practice. Practice safe gun handling at all times. DO NOT hand your gun over to irresponsible friends... (good way to get shot). And be a good steward of gun ownership.

And then practice more...

Enjoy and good luck!

JeffWard


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't get all hung up on your first gun. There will be a second...and third..and... etc.:mrgreen:

Have you considered buying used? You can stretch you $$$ a lot further and if you buy from a shop you trust, you can minimize your risk. I've got 3 handguns 3 rifles and a shotgun that were all bought used and none has given me any trouble.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I think a .357 revo is a great choice for a defense handgun, and the Ruger will certainly do fine. You might also look for a good used S&W J-frame in steel. These aren't too large, but will still have enough weight to shoot .357's without difficulty. Of course you can also use .38 specials for practice too.

Shooting at 25 yards is not something that a conceal-carry handgun is specifically designed to do, so if you want to do both, then I think you will indeed need a four inch (or thereabouts) barrel.

Let us know what you end up with.....

PhilR.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I remember looking at 5 shot .357s for cc. The SP 101 with a spurless hammer would have been my first choice. The bulkiness of revolvers and speedloaders was what eventually convinced me to go with a semi-auto.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Turned 21 and looking for protection... Advice?


Actually, I think that's a question for your dad.

OK, I'll take a poke at it.

How about an STI? I would suggest the Trojan.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Doubling your post for more answers? Same as New to Handguns post.


Problem fixed.

To the OP, please don't double post to increase your chances of more responses; double posts get merged or deleted.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

You have just voiced the concern of most gun owners - how to get a powerful, compact, reliable, accurate, inexpensive gun that can do multiple chores for you. There is no easy answer.

First, I really think that a good DA revolver would be an excellent choice for you, especially a 38/357. I would practice mostly with 38s ammo at first and then move up to the magnums.

Second, how likely are you to regularly carry? If the answer is not often then get a good 4" barrel weapon. It will be easier to learn with and easier to shoot accurately out to 25 yards. If you plan on carrying often, then you really should consider the 5 shot Smiths or the SP101 - or take a look at the new Ruger Sp101 in the .3*2*7 magnum, but recognize that hits out at or past 25 yards will be difficult to achieve, especially at first.

Though I really like revolvers, especially for new shooters, take a look at Glocks and Springfield XDs in 9mm. Both of these weapon platforms have been out for a while so there are plenty of holsters and other accessories available at reasonable prices (especially the Glocks). The price will be about $100 more than your target price but you will recoup that initial outlay of money because 9mm ammo is about 2/3rds the price of 38 ammo and about 1/2 the price of magnum ammo.

The Glock 19, for example, is one of the best all around handguns going. It is light, easy to field strip, resistant to the elements, easy to carry, accurate, reliable, and holds 15 rounds. Like all pistols the manual of arms for a Glock is a little more complicated than a revolvers manual of arms, but anyone can learn it quickly with the proper instructions.

Another option is the refurbished Sig pistols. Around here (Florida) they are selling for just under $500.00. I just bought a lightly used Sig 239 in 9mm for $450.00. So good deals are possible on top quality weapons if you look for them (and at times get lucky).

Anyway, welcome to the wonderful world of hangun ownership and the neverending but often enjoyable search for the perfect handgun.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't forget to take in to consideration the the ability to conceal a longer barreled semi auto when talking about "Stopping Power"

.357 out of a snubby

9mm out of a 3.5" barrel

Both links are directly off Speer's website


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Revolvers can be concealed and 25 yards is not to far for a snubby. If you want to shoot 1/2 inch groups consistantly more barrel is better.

I challenge any of the snubby naysayers to stand at 25 yards and give me a crack at them with my Taurus 605 .357 Snubby. I will warn you, I practice at 40 yards with 12"x14" steel plates. The plates are all beat up.

Longer barrel Revolvers and Autos when worn IWB tend to stay closer to the body than short ones.

I admit to being larger than some but have no trouble concealing a Ruger GP100 4" .357 using Pachmyer Compact Grips.

The 3 1/16" SP101 in .357 (KSP-331X) sounds to me like what you know you want and it will serve you well.

Enjoy what you get and stay safe.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> Don't forget to take in to consideration the the ability to conceal a longer barreled semi auto when talking about "Stopping Power"
> 
> .357 out of a snubby
> 
> ...


Drew, that data is valid for the loads shown but you are comparing a souped up 9 (thats what +P means) to a watered down .357.

I have chronoed Winchester .38Spl +P 's in my Taurus 2 1/4 " snubby at 1000 + Fps.

True .357's are a bit hotter than shown and every bit as effective as the 9 +P shown.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I simply showed the loads avail from speer. I know what +P ratings are. I reload my practice ammo and I realize that you can load to higher velocities than either of those loads show. I choose Speer because it seems to be one of the more prevalent ammunition manufactures used by forum members. Hot +P .38 spl will barely break 1,000 fps with a low gr bullet coming out of a snubby. With a 6" barrel and a 135 gr you can achieve 1800 fps from a .357 pretty easily. The .357 is by far superior to 9mm I was making a comparison for someone that might go to the store and buy some defense ammo.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to carry a six shooter but a late night motel thing with 5 gang banger looking guys told me "get a hi-cap semi-auto". Nothing came of the encounter except I now carry a 16+1 9mm. With good ammo I feel OK with the 9mm. I use Federal HydraShoks premium 124 grain JHP. A lot of LEO's still carry 9's. My neighbor is a retired NYPD and carries an M&P 9C.


----------



## Chester (Apr 17, 2009)

Hexeir:

I don't want to sound too much like a smart-ass, but judging from the way you express yourself, I'd say you really do need protection — mostly from yourself. 

I'm surprised you're not opting for a .30 caliber machine gun — plenty of power there!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Chester said:


> Hexeir:
> I don't want to sound too much like a smart-ass, but judging from the way you express yourself, I'd say you really do need protection - mostly from yourself...


My, but you really do sound like a smart-ass.
Perhaps you have no patience for newbie questions?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> ...Shooting at 25 yards is not something that a conceal-carry handgun is specifically designed to do...
> PhilR.


Bullpuckey!
Whether or not someone can shoot at 25 yards is a matter of experience, technique, and practice, and has absolutely nothing to do with the gun.
I pocket-carry a mini-pistol, an AMT .45 Backup, and with it I can hit any target I can see at 25 yards. My mentor, Mike Harries, could make tiny five-shot groups at 50 yards with his .45 Semmerling, admittedly from prone. (Both of these pistols have under-three-inch barrels.)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Bullpuckey!
> Whether or not someone can shoot at 25 yards is a matter of experience, technique, and practice, and has absolutely nothing to do with the gun.
> I pocket-carry a mini-pistol, an AMT .45 Backup, and with it I can hit any target I can see at 25 yards. My mentor, Mike Harries, could make tiny five-shot groups at 50 yards with his .45 Semmerling, admittedly from prone. (Both of these pistols have under-three-inch barrels.)


Unfortunately you are not able to discern what I actually said. Nowhere did I say one could not shoot at 25 yards with a small handgun. Nowhere did I say that it was not possible for someone to hit a target at 25 yards with a small handgun.

There is a reason why people who shoot at targets at 25 yards on a regular basis do not use small handguns designed for concealed carry, and if you were experienced enough, you would know this and perhaps seen it for yourself at a shooting range. You would also know that the great majority of defense shootings happen at 7 yards or less, and small handguns designed for concealed carry are designed for protecting oneself in a defense situation (if you are shooting someone who is 25 yards away, then you most likely in the offensive mode rather than a defensive one). If you ask anyone involved in the design of small conceal-carry handguns if they designed their gun for shooting at 25 yards, they will say no, if not laugh in your face.

But I have a feeling that you already know this - you are just unable to determine the difference between not being able to do something, from not being designed to do something.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Phil;
I can't think of any modern, effective, defensive-use, concealable handgun (except, perhaps, that one new 9mm, single-shot, palm-squeezer model) that wasn't "specifically designed" to be reasonably accurate and ballistically useful at 25 yards.
Further, I suggest to you that any defensive-use pistol that isn't "specifically designed" to be effective and accurate at 25 yards would be a very poor choice as a carry gun.
It is my experience that it's far, far better to have a pistol (or a rifle, for that matter) that is entirely accurate and effective at ranges greater than the user can shoot it. It's better to have unused excess capacity, than to have an urgent need to make one unusual shot but to be armed with a weapon incapable of making it.
As I understand it, today's firearms designers seem to believe the same thing.


----------

